# Can you take too much Folic Acid?



## Sudders (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

I am taking 5mg of folic at the moment as I am having twins. I've stopped taking Pregnacare as my GP said I don't need it. My concern is, I've been taking multivits for years as I get really bad pmt (it makes me crazy!) and the multivits keep me sane. In the week since stopping my multivits I've been really moody & stressy, way more than I was before. I know you're hormones do crazy things when you're pregnant but I'm sure that feeling this stressy all the time can't be good for the babies and I'm convinced that I'll feel saner if I take the multivits again!! Would it be ok to start taking the Pregnacare (400 microgramms folic acid) again in addition to the 5mg of folic acid, or would this be too much?

Thanks, Sudders


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

hi Sudders,

Congrats on the twin pregnancy 

The max dose of folic acid is 15mg when used for medical conditions. You don't need more than 5mg in pregnancy but it won't do any harm taking the Pregnacare. Or you could take an alternative multi vit instead.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Sudders (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thanks, I'll take the multivits & hopefully return to the land of sanity soon - well, as close as it gets anyway  

Cheers, Sudders


----------

